# αποθήκη ψυχών = warehouse of souls, dumping ground for souls/people



## nickel (Mar 12, 2016)

Λεγόταν αυτό το «αποθήκη ψυχών» πριν από την προσφυγομεταναστευτική κρίση; Βρίσκω την έκφραση σε δημοσίευμα του 2009:

Ο εφιάλτης της Λέρου αναβιώνει στα μικρά ιδρύματα της Πρόνοιας. Το Θεραπευτήριο Χρονίων Παθήσεων Παίδων στον Σκαραμαγκά είναι ένα από αυτά που ονομάζουμε «κολαστήρια» ή «αποθήκες ψυχών». Οι σημερινοί τρόφιμοι μπήκαν παιδιά, οι περισσότεροι είκοσι χρόνια πριν, με μια αναπηρία (βαριά νοητική υστέρηση ή αυτισμό) και προοδευτικά έγιναν χρόνιοι πάσχοντες που χάνουν τη φυσική τους υπόσταση. Η χειρότερη «πάθησή» τους είναι η ιδρυματοποίηση.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/356939/article/epikairothta/ellada/apo8hkh-yyxwn-ston-21o-aiwna​
Στα αγγλικά το *warehouse of souls* συνδέεται γκουγκλικά με την Ελλάδα. Αν αναζητήσεις:

"warehouse of souls" -greece

θα φτάσεις σε άσχετες θρησκευτικές σημασίες.


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2016)

...
Τριβίδι. Ένα δείγμα της αγγλικής φράσης από τα γκουγκλοβιβλία, πολύ σχετικό με τη χρήση της στα ελληνικά που αναφέρεις:

"Grim, grim, grim is this story of mentally handicapped Walter (McKellen), his life and hard times. After the death of his parents, a social worker (Yeats) helps put Walter in a state institution, and it is there he remains for the next 20 years. As handyman _at this warehouse of souls_, where a ward has been established for madwomen, Walter meets June (Miles), who wobbles between lucidity and madness, and they commence a relationship as doomed as Walter's life has ever been."

_The Celluloid Couch: An Annotated International Filmography of the Mental Health Professional in the Movies and Television, from the Beginning to 1990_, Leslie Y. Rabkin, 1998

_*Walter *_is a British television drama first broadcast on the launch night of Channel 4 on 2 November 1982. Based on a 1978 novel of the same name by David Cook, it was directed by Stephen Frears and stars Ian McKellen as Walter, a man with a learning disability.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2016)

Ανάλογα και στα γερμανικά. Πολλά Lager/Lagerhallen/Lagerhaus fur/der Seelen σε ανταποκρίσεις από την Ελλάδα, αλλά καθόλου ανάλογες αναφορές σε παλιότερα κείμενα.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 12, 2016)

Εγώ θα προτιμούσα το _dumping ground_, αν είχα να το μεταφράσω: το _warehouse_ δηλώνει συνήθως χώρο όπου αποθηκεύεται κάτι για να ξαναχρησιμοποιηθεί αργότερα ενώ όσοι μιλούν για «αποθήκη ψυχών» θέλουν να δώσουν την εντύπωση χώρου όπου αποθηκεύεται κάτι άχρηστο και ανεπιθύμητο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2016)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν η _αποθήκη ψυχών_ είναι καλύτερη από το _κολαστήριο ψυχών_ ή όχι...


----------



## hellex (Mar 12, 2016)

Πράγματι!
Αν όμως ή αναζήτηση είναι:
storage of souls - greece 
συνδέει την ψυχή με τους αρχαίους έλληνες και με την Ελλάδα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το warehouse χρησιμοποιείται για το στεγασμένο χώρο αποθήκευσης ενώ το storage χρησιμοποιείται γενικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2016)

hellex said:


> Πράγματι!
> Αν όμως ή αναζήτηση είναι:
> storage of souls - greece
> συνδέει την ψυχή με τους αρχαίους έλληνες και με την Ελλάδα.



Πού; Πού γίνεται αυτή η σύνδεση; Πού και γιατί βλέπετε πράγματα που δεν υπάρχουν; 

Φυσικά και συνδέει την ψυχή με την αρχαία Ελλάδα. Όχι την αποθήκευση όμως, αυτό που είναι το ζητούμενο εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2016)

hellex said:


> Αν όμως ή αναζήτηση είναι:
> storage of souls - greece



Προσοχή: Για το σωστό ψάξιμο πρέπει να γράψουμε:
"storage of souls" -greece


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Εγώ θα προτιμούσα το _dumping ground_, αν είχα να το μεταφράσω: το _warehouse_ δηλώνει συνήθως χώρο όπου αποθηκεύεται κάτι για να ξαναχρησιμοποιηθεί αργότερα ενώ όσοι μιλούν για «αποθήκη ψυχών» θέλουν να δώσουν την εντύπωση χώρου όπου αποθηκεύεται κάτι άχρηστο και ανεπιθύμητο.




Εγώ συμφωνώ με την απόδοση που προτείνεις και θα τη βάλω και στον τίτλο.


----------



## hellex (Mar 12, 2016)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείτε. 
Πρότεινα να μην χρησιμοποιηθούν τα εισαγωγικά δηλαδή στο πεδίο αναζήτησης να γράψουμε, storage of souls - greece. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, η Γκουγκλίτσα (Google) επιστρέφει αρκετές αναζητήσεις που δεν παραπέμπουν σε άσχετες θρησκευτικές σημασίες.
Η πρόθεσή μου ήταν να προτείνω στον Nickel, διαφορετικό τρόπο για την αναζήτησή του όχι να του υποδείξω αυθεντία στον τρόπο που θα το κάνει.
Μόνο ο Nickel θα μπορούσε να τον χαρακτηρίσει "σωστό" και τον ευχαριστώ που αναδιατύπωσε την έκφρασή μου αναγνωρίζοντάς το.

Γενικά, η λέξη storage μπορεί να συνδυαστεί με τη λέξη soul και η έκφραση “storage of souls - greece”, υπάρχει με την έννοια που αναζητούσε ο Nickel.

Το “dumping ground of souls” είναι πιο ποιητική (poetically rough) έκφραση, κατά την άποψή μου και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε μεταφράσεις που το επιτρέπει το νόημα του κειμένου.


----------



## cougr (Mar 14, 2016)

nickel said:


> Λεγόταν αυτό το «αποθήκη ψυχών» πριν από την προσφυγομεταναστευτική κρίση; [...]



Το έχω συναντήσει στο παρελθόν αλλά περισσότερο στην εκδοχή «αποθετήριο ψυχών».


----------

